
Everything you need to know about Funding - Notes from FOWA talk by Ben Holmes of Index Ventures VC - danw
http://www.freddestin.com/blog/2007/02/fowa_the_index_.html
======
danw
The slides from this talk are now up on slideshare:
http://www.slideshare.net/cape/index-fowa/

------
brett
worth a read, yes. but everything? hmmmm.

~~~
danw
Sorry, "Everything you need to know" was the name of the original talk. These
notes don't cover everything but I hoped people would find some of this
useful. Perhaps I should have waited till the audio & slides were posted.

~~~
jwecker
"I know everything there is to know about funding but it is too large to fit
in this margin." ;)

